# lights for a 45 gallon tall tank



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I just bought a 45 gallon tall tank 36x12x24 with an Aquaclear 70 including media and a Rena 200w Heater all for 70 bucks, Hope I got a good deal lol everything is used but less then 1 years old. Now I need a light, do you think this single T5 from home depot is enough? Single T5 or should I spend a little more and get a double T5 Double T5 btw my tank will be planted. I'll somehow figure out a way to mount it on top of the tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Tall tanks are pretty, but tough to light. Even with double t5's your options for plants will be limited to lower-light types...
36" is a standard size, though, so if you invest in good lighting, it will come in handy later...


----------

